# First Trad deer kill



## Stephen Dendy (Nov 12, 2015)

Well I’ve been lurking on this forum since January of this year when I decided to sell my compound bow and make the switch to traditional. I’ve shot my bow almost daily for the last 10 months and after thousands of arrows was fortunate to make it happen on Saturday. I was hunting in Henry County on a friend’s property. My hunting partner suggested I hang my stand in an area we call the “sanctuary.” That afternoon I took off down in the bottom looking for fresh sign. I found a rub line leading to a cluster of white oaks on a hillside and found a tree where I hung my lone wolf hang on. At around 4:45 I sensed movement to my right. I slowly looked over and realized two does had snuck in on me at 15 yards.  I waited patiently for them to feed behind me and make their way to my left for a better shot. I let the first doe move on and placed my full attention on the straggler. I didn’t have the best shot but decided that these opportunities don’t present themselves everyday and I needed to pick a spot and let one fly. My shot hit high and back but the doe hit the ground right there. One more well placed shot finished her. My practice and persistence paid off! Thank you Lord for giving me the ability to do this! I love this stuff!

Black Widow KBX 
50@28
GT 3555 
Magnus Stinger


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 12, 2015)

Congrats. Doesn't get better than the first Traditional kill.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Nov 12, 2015)

Congratulations. Hope you get to stick a few more this year.


----------



## JBranch (Nov 12, 2015)

Congrats on a first of many!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 12, 2015)

Alrighty then! Great story, great deer; congratulations!
There ain't nothing like it.


----------



## Poynor (Nov 12, 2015)

Awesome !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Nov 12, 2015)

Good job, now you know you can get it done, go get another one.


----------



## Dennis (Nov 12, 2015)

Awesome job !!!!!


----------



## robert carter (Nov 12, 2015)

Congrats!!! Nice bow too.RC


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Nov 12, 2015)

Congratulations on your first!


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 12, 2015)

That is awesome.  Way to go.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 12, 2015)

congratulations on your first


----------



## ClovisSports (Nov 12, 2015)

Way to go Stephen!!!


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 12, 2015)

Well done!  Congrats to you


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 12, 2015)

Great job man! Congratulations on your first. Go shoot another one!


----------



## Vance Henry (Nov 12, 2015)

Good deal.  Congrats!   This stuff sure is addictive.


----------



## Clipper (Nov 12, 2015)

Way to go.  That is almost like killing your first deer all over again, isn't it?  Congratulations.


----------



## Todd Cook (Nov 13, 2015)

I love it! Congratulations!


----------



## bowtoater (Nov 13, 2015)

Nice deer congrats


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 13, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## Allen Oliver (Nov 13, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------



## AllAmerican (Nov 15, 2015)

good deer, she'll make some good eating.

Congrats.


----------



## Triple C (Nov 23, 2015)

Congrats on your 1st trad bow deer!  Nice looking bow too!


----------



## dpoole (Nov 25, 2015)

Very well done CONGRAT


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 26, 2015)

dpoole said:


> Very well done CONGRAT


What he said, but with a S on the end.


----------



## Stephen Dendy (Nov 27, 2015)

Triple C said:


> Congrats on your 1st trad bow deer!  Nice looking bow too!



I don't have much to compare it to but I can't imagine anything shooting any smoother!


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Dec 5, 2015)

Great story. Well done. I'm sure you are hooked for life now. Welcome to the brotherhood!


----------



## Katera73 (Dec 6, 2015)

Awesome congrats


----------

